# OLD SCHOOL SOUNDSTREAM REFERENCE 705 [email protected]@K



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

NO RESERVE!! CHECK IT OUT: 

OLD SCHOOL RARE SOUNDSTREAM 705 sq MADE IN US amps w6 - eBay (item 270737104416 end time Apr-24-11 14:32:44 PDT)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

That's the one too.. non-S model..


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

ITEMS ENDS TODAY, DON'T MISS OUT ( Apr 24, 2011 14:32:44 PDT)


----------

